# Question about DMZ on CyberGuard's firewall



## explorer1979 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Now my company want to buy a enterprise class firewall, just for small business and have the budget about USD from 500 - 800.

And we now have a look of CyberGuard company's SG560 / SG580, we need a hardware DMZ port of our firewall, since we have four Server with static public IP ..... and we have total 8 IP.

But I am newbie IT technican, and haven't touch hardware firewall before, and no experience on it ...

I want to ask, anyone here had using the CyberGuard product? Do it is good choose?

And SG560, SG580 also have one DMZ port ... I want to ask, do many enterprise class firewall here with this price, do all only have one DMZ port? If yes, I have four server, how to connect them with one DMZ port??? And after setting up, do the DMZ port will eat one IP address?

Or Just can do like this connect all the server to a switch or hub, and then connect the switch or hub to the DMZ port is okay for all server setting public static IP?

Thx for your time

Best regard


----------

